# Changing default video player



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

So I have MX Video player installed and where I could I set it as the default video app player. However when in the standard browser or even in Chrome browser when clicking a video it still plays using the native video player on the GS4. I downloaded a tool to tell me what all of my defaults are and I cannot find anything else so I'm lost at the moment. Is there a way to override the "built-in" video player when in a browser so I can use MX instead? I am unrooted, stock on the Verizon GS4 16GB and have the ME7 update installed via Kies. TIA for any help.


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

ktklein72 said:


> So I have MX Video player installed and where I could I set it as the default video app player. However when in the standard browser or even in Chrome browser when clicking a video it still plays using the native video player on the GS4. I downloaded a tool to tell me what all of my defaults are and I cannot find anything else so I'm lost at the moment. Is there a way to override the "built-in" video player when in a browser so I can use MX instead? I am unrooted, stock on the Verizon GS4 16GB and have the ME7 update installed via Kies. TIA for any help.


I believe the stock browser and chrome etc will always default to the default player. The only way I can think of would be to freeze the stock player or remove it but, that is going to require root.


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Exactly and since I was unrooted when the ME7 update came down last week I won't be seeing root until the devs find a new exploit. This blows!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

I feel your pain. Ive been stuck before.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bump - just seeing if anyone has found a work-around. Still stuck on some sites w/native player and prefer to use MX instead. Any help is most appreciated. Thanks.


----------

